# problem with Bachmann k-27, Revolution and Phoenix p8



## 65efi5.0 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have been around reading for many years without the need to post anything but everyone’s time comes eventually right? I purchased a crest Revolution (Revo) for installation into my early run Bachmann K-27. After the initial install it was operating properly with control (although slow) and the phoenix sound (p8) wasn’t operating. After a quick voltage test I noticed my battery was only putting out 7.x volts (probably why the Phoenix wasn’t operating it needs a minimum of 9v). I charged the battery and brought it to its peak 14.8 (although it measures higher than that when fully charged) after the charge cycle I turned on the loco only to have it running at full speed in reverse (charging is done through at typical DPDT sw). Luckily I was on a makeshift stand so it didn’t run off the test bench! Now no matter what I do I cannot get it operate with any control. I took the revo out of the k-27 and set it up with a direct battery supply though the no PNP system and still measure full voltage as soon as it is turned on. the controller thinks it is still linked, the only way to get the loco to stop running is to relink, then as soon as the linking is passed it goes right back to full throttle. Please review the photos to see if you can identify anything with the install that I have done incorrectly to cause this behavior!



So far I have done the following:

-re-linked the TX and RX multiple times

-changing cabs, track, channels, pretty anything I could change from the controller menu
-reset the controller to factory settings and reprogrammed multiple times

-removed the Phoenix p8 from the equation 

-setup the Revo outside of the Bachmann K-27 to eliminate it from the equation

-used a different battery with the same voltage and chemistry (Li-On 14.8 by Cordless Renovations)



Note: 

The home-made circuit is the interface for the chuff circuit pulled from the OVGRS site here (http://ovgrs.editme.com/P8SoundK27 ) 



I tried to call Polk/Aristo craft to discuss with Navin but he is out for a bit on vacation. 



The picture is a little washed out from my LED headlamp but hopefully you can get the idea of what is going on here. If you need to see detail photos of something please let me know, thanks![url="


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Sent you a note on Facebook. I'm home all the rest of this week. 

Later, 

K


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Update: 

Bad Revolution board. I tried one of mine in the loco, and all worked as it should. 

One other note: You must jumper the battery power to the J1-6 and J1-7 terminals on the socket board in order to send battery voltage forward to the locomotive. Once that is done, the lights, fan, and optical chuff works just fine. If you're running on track power, use a bridge rectifier between the power from the rails and these two connections. (J1-7 is positive, J1-6 is ground) 

Later, 

K


----------



## 65efi5.0 (Nov 12, 2011)

A special thanks to Kevin for helping me get this sorted out and programming the Phoenix P-8! I took a photo that shows the additional jumpers that were added to power the lighting circuit that the Revolution didnt.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great post, very clear to understand your troubles. 

Alan


----------



## HSC (Jul 26, 2013)

I installed the jumpers as shown and the large transistor on the plug and play play board smoked when I turned on the power from the on board battery. Smoke also came out of the engine in the vicinity of the firebox. I removed the jumpers, but the engine does not power up when I turn on the battery switch. Any suggestions. 

Harold


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Send to Aristo to see if they can repair it for you. 

You must have swapped the jumpers at some point. 

Greg


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By 65efi5.0 on 02 Jan 2013 12:21 PM 
A special thanks to Kevin for helping me get this sorted out and programming the Phoenix P-8! I took a photo that shows the additional jumpers that were added to power the lighting circuit that the Revolution didnt. 
 


Warning! 
Do not wire the K27 this way. If you do you risk a direct short in both the locomotive and the item you place in the socket which can can cause significant damage to both.

If using battery power and the device in the socket does not provide + and - DC voltage to the locomotive then wire the Locomotives + and - to the battery terminal + and -

If using track power and the device in the socket does not provice + and - DC voltage to the locomotive, install a rectifier between the track leads and the locootives + and -.

Stan


----------

